# Sestos PID Controller Settings



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Can someone post up their settings as I set mine to auto tune and I don't think the settings are the same!


----------



## dimitris (Feb 12, 2013)

Did you manage to tune it? Cause i am interested and ill do the same mod the next days...


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

Any updates? I'll be installing my PID over the weekend and I'm not completely sure about this autotune thing.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

What enclosure are you using?


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

Not sure if you're asking me but what do you mean when you're saying enclosure? If you're talking about a project box, I'm not gonna use one. I think I'll just stick the PID to the machine.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

bronc said:


> Not sure if you're asking me but what do you mean when you're saying enclosure? If you're talking about a project box, I'm not gonna use one. I think I'll just stick the PID to the machine.


Oh. Ok.

I think most people just do that.


----------

